# AMNPS with high humidity



## fl girl (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi y'all!

I live in Florida and it's really HOT and HUMID.  I plan on smoking a butt starting Monday night and I'm wondering if I'll have a problem with the humidity.  I have a MES30.  Right now there is no air flow and it's so humid that I'm afraid the amnps will not stay lit.  I don't want to just slow cook my butt, I want it smoked.  I know I need to keep the vent open and the chip drawer open and inch or so and the chip in-taker open 2 inches or so.  My question is...do you think putting a small fan near the chip intake will help with air-flow?  I've been told here on the forum to nuke the pellets for a minute before lighting them, which I will do.

As always, any help is appreciated!

Linda


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't think you should have a problem, I've used mine in over 80% humidity and I've never had a problem but I'm not using an MES. You could give it a dry run over the weekend just to make sure everything is working right.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 28, 2012)

Linda, morning.... I have found putting an extension on the exhaust will enhance the air flow....  a section of 3" aluminum duct will do nicely..  even a juice tin ( the quart size) will help....  set it on top of the smoker over the vent....  tape 2 or 3 together for increased air flow....   Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 28, 2012)

I have Smoked in a MES w/AMNPS in 90*F and 100% Humidity/heavy rain, it works fine. The key is getting the pellets Dry, Nuke or Preheat alla DaveOmak, while the MES is coming up to temp. From that point the humidity has little effect. The can/dryer vent stack is beneficial getting a good draft going. I have not tried or needed a fan, in fact, after an hour I push the Chip loader back in because I have found the Pellets burn too fast with it out even the 1-2 inches I start with...JJ


----------



## fl girl (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 28, 2012)

You should be fine - the guys have steered you in the right direction especially with the nuking the pellets


----------



## fl girl (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm testing it now.  I nuked the pellets, fired them up and waited about 6 minutes.  Opened the top vent all the way and put a can on top of the vent.  Took out the water pan, opened the drawer an inch or so, opened the chip adder about 2 inches.  The smoking pellets are in there now.  Hope it continues to work.

Linda


----------



## fl girl (Jul 28, 2012)

By the way, I have to say I love my propane torch!

:)


----------



## smokin on bayou (Aug 4, 2012)

Dave, you seem to be very knowledgable on the MES.

This is the first time I used my new Amazen smoker with the pellets. I cannot seem to keep the pellets smoking. I have the smoker box on the rails to the left of the chip tray. I have the chip tray removed, and the loader pulled out about 1 inch.

any thoughts?


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 4, 2012)

Are you using a water pan and do you have the extension on the vent ?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 4, 2012)

smokin on bayou said:


> Dave, you seem to be very knowledgable on the MES.
> 
> This is the first time I used my new Amazen smoker with the pellets. I cannot seem to keep the pellets smoking. I have the smoker box on the rails to the left of the chip tray. I have the chip tray removed, and the loader pulled out about 1 inch.
> 
> *any thoughts?*


Dry the pellets thoroughly...  Is your "Amazin" the pellet version ??  One mix of the pellets, I can't remember which mix" doesn't burn too well... check with Todd.... You may need to add another mix to the one that doesn't burn too well to get it to burn......  All of this is just a guess without all the info....    And what scarbelly mentioned.... a water pan will add a lot of humidity and choke off the air in the smoker.....  Dave


----------



## smokin on bayou (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks gentleman. I finally got it lit and then went cut my lawn. Its stayed lit for 3 hours now so far going strong.

Yes, I'm using Todd's smokehouse blend. From  reading this forum, I do not fill the water pan with water; however, I do have the pan in the smoker. I have not fabricated an exhaust valve yet, but that is next on my short list. Today, I think my main problem was I prematurely put the smoke box into the smoker. I lit the pellets with a torch as recommended, but I only had2-3 three pellets lit and they kept going out. Finally, I stuck the torch about 1.5 inched into the pellets and lit until a nice flame formed. I blew that flame out and the pellets have been smoldering ever since.

Thanks guys. I will post pictures of the brisket later today or tomorrow.


----------

